

"Fermat's Last Theorem": Simon Singh's Documentary Film Transcript - ypk
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/transcripts/2414proof.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Personally I would would encourage people to buy the book. Not only is it a
fascinating read, with more than the documentary, but it would in some small
way support Simon in his libel battle against the British Chiropractic
Society.

